# Hello Pregnant Teens and Teen Mums



## xgem27x

Heyaaa :wave:

I joined this site earlier today

I'm 17 and about 13 weeks pregnant

Just want to say hello and if there are any pregnant teens that want to chat to another pregnant teen, then please leave a message

I don't really have anyone to talk to about my pregnancy, so would really appreciate some company

Thank youuu xx


----------



## jadeemma79

heya hun =]
i'm not pregnant but am sooo broody, i'm 17 in july lol.
just wanna wish you the best of luck =] 
xxx


----------



## AutumnRose

Hi and welcome:)


----------



## alice&bump

hi welcome to bnb xx


----------



## lennylee

Hi i'm Lenny.. nice to meet you here..


----------



## Sparky0207

Hi and welcome to BnB :hi:


----------



## leeanne

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## dreams

:hi:Welcome


----------



## princess_bump

hello and welcome :wave:


----------



## dougie

hello :) im 20, and feel really young! i dont really have anyone to talk to either!
*waves*


----------



## sarah1989

Hello and Welcome to BnB!! and Congratulations on your pregnancy!!


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey
I'm 17 and an 16 weeks today.so I am here if you want or need to talk


----------



## mummyto3

hi hun congrats on yr pregnancy x im not a teen mum but here if u wanna chat xx


----------



## JacksMummyx

Heyy.

I am 20 had my baby boy in August. Im here to chat if you need any1 xx


----------



## jenniferannex

hiya welcome to BnB :wave: im 20 with a little girl called Lily :happydance: xxx


----------



## Kerry.

Hey, I'm 20 on Saturday so not _really_ a teen but welcome & I'm here to chat nonetheless :)


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## dizzy65

welcome


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:hi:
Hiya, welcome to BnB xXx


----------



## Jayde1991

Hello and Welcome to BnB
I am not pregnant but i have two children and i am 19 so feel free to leave me a message is u want


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi and welcome to BnB!:hi:x


----------



## VerityLove

I'd LOVE to talk, as I don't really have anyone to relate to in this situation either.
I'm fifteen and my baby is due in December. I'm 15 weeks along.


----------



## jenniferannex

Hiya Welcome to bnb :wave: im 20 but was 19 when i had lily, you can leave me a message to chat anytime :) xx


----------

